# Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets are harmful?



## banehardy5609 (Aug 7, 2012)

I was going to buy the Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets because I have heard a lot of good things about them, but I was reading reviews on Amazon and 2 people said that they contain Ethoxyquin.

They said that Ethoxyquin is harmful to fish because it is a pesticide.

I'm really confused now, so I was wondering if anyone who uses these has had any problems or not?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I've never, ever had issues with them! People on here use them too, so I don't see the issue, or why people are making a big fuss?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

huh havent heard this either, a lot of people say that those betta buffet pellets and the new life spectrum are the best you can buy....


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

This is very interesting. I like learning about animal nutrition and this is the first I've heard of this! I looked it up and this ethoxyquin is supposedly mildly toxic to fish. But it is the very last ingredient in the food meaning it is the least concentrated.

I personally feed New life spectrum betta pellets and Omega one betta buffet pellets to my betta every day. She is very active, lively, colorful, no signs of any problems. I know that others on the forum use this brand as well. We love the ingredients label of this food.

If it makes you feel any better, new life spectrum IMO is the best betta food ingredients wise. It also does not contain this preservative.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I have noticed that regardless of what food you feed your betta some people will like it some will not. Feed whatever your betta likes to eat and be done with it.


----------



## banehardy5609 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ya I know right? I think I'll just get them because someone said that they have been feeding their betta these for 3 years. So I guess they should be fine. :S


----------



## banehardy5609 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll probably get the New life spectrum ones as well. 

Thanks to everyone for reassuring me. 

I guess haters gonna hate even on good betta food.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I heard a long time ago that Wardleys had that stuff in it, too. I feed mine Omega one betta buffet pellets and New life spectrum pellets.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I feed Omega One to my bettas too, and they are all healthy and thriving! I saw that ingredient when I bought them, but as someone else said, it was listed last, so I didn't bother to look it up, and am not too concerned.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> This is very interesting. I like learning about animal nutrition and this is the first I've heard of this! I looked it up and this ethoxyquin is supposedly mildly toxic to fish. But it is the very last ingredient in the food meaning it is the least concentrated.
> 
> I personally feed New life spectrum betta pellets and Omega one betta buffet pellets to my betta every day. She is very active, lively, colorful, no signs of any problems. I know that others on the forum use this brand as well. We love the ingredients label of this food.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, new life spectrum IMO is the best betta food ingredients wise. It also does not contain this preservative.


+1

I used to feed Omega One but I switched to New Life Spectrum. I like the ingredients better overall...


----------

